# Using Kindle 2 while charging via USB connection



## luvmy4brats

When the Kindle2 is plugged in to the computer via USB it says  "If you want to use your Kindle and continue charging, please eject your Kindle from your computer"

I went to the little safely remove hardware icon and closed the Kindle, but it's not ejecting. Is there another way to eject it?

Tried restarting my computer and it hasn't changed it.


----------



## luvmy4brats

No error message, the screen of the Kindle doesn't change.

According to the screen, I should be able to read while my Kindle2 is plugged into the computer if I eject it. I try, but can't read 

Nothing I have to fix tonight. Bella and I are headed to bed shortly. I just haven't heard anybody else mention it (I've heard other USB probs though)


----------



## luvmy4brats

CS couldn't help. They've escalated the problem and should get back to me shortly.

Forgot to say computer says hardware ejected safely and I can remove hardware. Kindle screen doesn't change though. The way I understand it is once I eject, I should go back to my home screen and stay plugged in to computer for charging.


----------



## pidgeon92

Have you reset the Kindle? Mine frozen up the first time I turned it on.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Yes. I did a reset and restart. Customer service just called back. I tried it on my daughter's laptop and it worked fine so it appears to be a Vista issue and not a problem with my kindle.

While I was on the phone I also mentioned my desire for folders or tags of some sort.


----------



## knit4keeps

luvmy4brats said:


> so it appears to be a Vista issue and not a problem with my kindle.


Just another reason I love Vista...

Guess I'll only use the Kindle attached to my desktop computer (XP) and not my laptop (Vista).


----------



## mlkri

Just wanted to update that I am having the same issue with my new K2 and Vista. I cannot eject mine either and further I cannot see the storage of the Kindle as a drive, the windows explorer freezes every time. 

The drivers seem to load fine, the computer said everything was ready to go, then when I tried to view the storage to add my files, windows explorer freezes. Everything else on the computer works fine while WE is frozen (I am writing this while it is doing it). I cannot then eject the Kindle from the USB using the computer it simply doesn't do it - no error message just nothing -the little circle signifying it's "working" just goes on and on.

If I simply pull out the USB the windows explorer immediately returns to working normally and the kindle 2 is fine also.

I spoke with Amazon CS last night and they couldn't help but did take all the information and are bumping it up, I am hopefully going to hear back soon. 

Just for added info - the K1 works fine with both Windows XP and Vista here, and the K2 works fine with the XP computer - so I was able to transfer my old files... BUT... hopefully they will come up with something soon.

I just want to post this as I didn't know if others were having this issue using Vista (32 bit version) or if luvmy4brats (the OP) is having this additional trouble with trying to view the Kindle as a storage drive or just in the ejecting the USB


----------



## luvmy4brats

No, I'm not. I can get into the files just fine. Just won't eject. It works fine on my daughter's XP though.

I have heard of others having that problem though.


----------



## mlkri

Thanks for that confirmation. I did tell CS that I knew at least one other person was having the non eject issue using Vista from seeing it on these boards. Glad to know yours is working as far as seeing files! If they give me a solution for the other I will post it.


----------



## Andra

I was able to connect the K2 to my Vista box and add content to it today.
But when I did the "Safely Remove Hardware" and it said that I could remove the device, the USB Drive Mode is still on the screen of the K2 and nothing that I press will remove it.  So I guess I am having the same problem.
I have Vista Business with Service Pack 1.


----------



## Leslie

I connected my K2 to my laptop (Vista) and got the same message as Luv. Windows Explorer worked and I was able to transfer files. I used the "safely remove hardware" icon to remove it and that was fine. But while connected to the computer, I could only see the "eject" screen.

L


----------



## BurBunny

Add me to the list of K2 users with Vista (32 Business) which doesn't eject it properly to be able to read when plugged into USP port.  I'll watch this thread to see what CS says on the already-open service tickets before I bother them with yet another report.


----------



## DawnOfChaos

I thought I'd make a note in here too with my Vista eject experience.

I have Vista Ultimate and when I go to Eject, I get the message:

Kindle (K is currently in use. Save any open files on this disk and then close the files or programs using the files before trying again. If you choose to continue, the files will be closed, which may cause data to be lost.

I click on Continue, and the screen on my Kindle goes from the "USB in Use" screen back to whatever I was doing when I plugged it in, along with charging the Kindle.


----------



## madaise

I  didn't realize what everyone meant by being able to dismount it from the computer and read while it charges.  Now I understand - and I can't do it either - laptop is vista, which luv explains now.  

So here's my hand raised in a "me too".


----------



## mlkri

Update - my Kindle 2 just updated to version 2.0.1 (303870012) and now my Vista (Home Premium, 32 bit) computer recognizes it as a drive so I can move files -YEA!! 

BUT I still get nothing when I try to "safely remove hardware". I choose the proper drive to eject but nothing happens and the screen on the Kindle still shows as if it is plugged into USB. The drive no longer shows on the computer but the Kindle still thinks it's connected so it is charging and cannot be used, even while the computer doesn't think it is still attached. 

So one of my problems has been fixed but not the other. Oh and Amazon 2nd tier support never called me back, which I thought they were supposed to. But I guess this is the fix they were working on? 1/2 done.


----------



## mlkri

Whoops sorry I didn't try this first before posting last. 

Now that my Kindle 2 IS appearing as a drive in my Windows Explorer (Vista Home) I can right click the drive in Windows Explorer and rather than choose "safely Remove hardware" I choose EJECT and it does "eject" the Kindle so the main home screen comes back yet the computer is still charging the Kindle.

So Kindle can be used for reading etc. while still charging from the computer. 

Safely Remove Hardware doesn't give any indication that it safe to remove hardware or not and I assume not as the kindle screen is still saying it is connected when doing it that way.


----------



## Van in Arlington

My Kindle 2 connects properly via USB and provides computer access to the Kindle 2 files.  While using the USB connection, the Kindle screen displays the USB Drive Mode screen and the following message:  "If you want to use your Kindle and continue charging, please eject your Kindle from your computer."  After I eject the drive using my computer, the USB Drive Mode screen continues to display.  This occurs with Vista.  Does anyone know how I can clear the USB Drive Mode screen so I can use the Kindle while it continues to charge via the USB connection?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Fed. . . I'm going to move this thread to Tips Tricks and Troubleshooting. . .it might get more eyeballs there.

Ann


----------



## Leslie

Fed said:


> My Kindle 2 connects properly via USB and provides computer access to the Kindle 2 files. While using the USB connection, the Kindle screen displays the USB Drive Mode screen and the following message: "If you want to use your Kindle and continue charging, please eject your Kindle from your computer." After I eject the drive using my computer, the USB Drive Mode screen continues to display. This occurs with Vista. Does anyone know how I can clear the USB Drive Mode screen so I can use the Kindle while it continues to charge via the USB connection?


This seems to be a Vista problem. The same thing happens to me and I believe a few other Vista users have reported on this too. I think someone even contacted customer service but I haven't heard of a solution, yet.

L


----------



## luvmy4brats

It is a Vista problem. I called Customer Service about it shortly after I recevied min. They're still working on it.


----------



## mlkri

This may help as I have the same issue. We'd been talking about it at thread http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,4346.0.html

I have Vista Home (32 bit) and the same problem, but if you go to Windows explorer where you can view the Kindle as a drive and you right click and choose eject instead of safely remove it will eject it so you can use it but still charge it. This at least worked for me.


----------



## Leslie

I am going to merge the two threads on this topic together...thanks, everyone.

L


----------



## Leslie

So, thanks mlkri, it seems like you have found a solution. To summarize:

On computers with Vista, when you plug in the USB, you get a screen to eject if you want to keep reading. In order to eject, open Windows explorer, right click on the drive, and choose the option to "Eject." The option for "Safely remove hardware" (which is what I am used to using) won't work to clear the screen so that you can read while the Kindle is connected to the computer, and thus charging through the USB.

L


----------



## Van in Arlington

Thanks mlkri.  That did the trick on my Vista machine.  Interesting that Safely Remove Hardware doesn't work, but your solution is just what I need.


----------



## patrisha w.

I haven't tried connecting to my computer as yet but I do have some books I want to put on Serenity.

However, I have a Mac. Anyone had any problem with a Mac?

Patricia


----------



## pidgeon92

Never had a problem connecting (or disconnecting) my Kindle from my iMac.


----------



## luvmy4brats

mlkri said:


> This may help as I have the same issue. We'd been talking about it at thread http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,4346.0.html
> 
> I have Vista Home (32 bit) and the same problem, but if you go to Windows explorer where you can view the Kindle as a drive and you right click and choose eject instead of safely remove it will eject it so you can use it but still charge it. This at least worked for me.


Thank you. I'm going to try this in the morning.


----------



## Van in Arlington

mlkri's tip has worked every time I have tried it on my Vista computer.  The only thing that has happened on a couple of occasions is that I have had to eject the drive twice because the first time it ejected and then immediately reloaded.  For me, the drive is ejected mostly on the first try and, so far, always on the second try.  Like Leslie I was in the habit of using the Safely Remove Hardware approach, but this Explorer method is easy enough.  Maybe it will encourage me to spend more time with Explorer which I have tended not to use.


----------



## mlkri

Here we go again. My Kindle has updated to the 2.02 version and no doubt Windows has been updated since we last visited this topic. I don't often plug my Kindle into the computer but I did today and the same problem is back. It won't do anything when you click "safely remove hardware" and Windows Explorer won't recognize it and freezes as well. The only way to get moving again is shut down the computer and remove the kindle.

Anyone else having the problem again?  Windows Vista (32 Bit)


----------



## Van in Arlington

mlkri, I have having the same problem again (also with version 2.0.2).  Last go around, your tip to use Explorer worked perfectly.  This time, I am experience the same problem you are.  Neither the Safely Remove Hardware nor Explorer will eject the device such that you can use the Kindle while it continues to charge.  I will see if I can stumble onto some solution.


----------



## Van in Arlington

I haven't found anything yet.  I am also using Vista 32-bit.


----------



## Van in Arlington

Still no definitive answer, but some observations. After connecting via USB, I continue to have a little frustration and some success.  Using Explorer to eject seems to be (with Vista 32-bit) the answer, BUT it sometimes requires several tries before the eject "sticks."  I have found the Explorer eject technique to always close the Kindle drive, but often the drive immediately reopens thus preventing the Kindle from being used while it is charging via USB.  After two, or maybe three, ejects, the Kindle drive does not reopen allowing the Kindle to be used while charging.

So far, so good.  More often than not, after a few (3-10) minutes the Kindle drive automatically reopens--so the "stick" wasn't permanent.  It seems as though Vista is doing something to periodically reexamine the physically connected devices, and the Kindle is apparently "receptive" to this reopening.  It literally just happened as I was typing this post.  One Explorer eject closed the drive this time and gave control back to the Kindle.

I have also discovered that I can force the reopeing of the Kindle drive by simply opening a drive window (not necessarily the Kindle drive).  This is probably just the manual version of the automatic Vista process.

More research needed, assuming that there is anything that can be done short of a Vista change.


----------



## pawnslinger

My experience is a bit different.  I am using Vista 64 Ultimate on a homebrew computer... the USB ports work great with all sort of things like cameras, thumb drives and ipod.  So I am pretty sure my hardware and software is okay.  

I have a Kindle 2 with 2.0.3 firmware.

When I plug the Kindle into the USB nothing happens... if the Kindle is asleep at the time.  Vista doesn't even see it at all.  So I must take the Kindle manually out of sleep mode before connecting.  Then Vista sees the Kindle, but then offers to scan the device, as if something were wrong with it.  Normal operation would be for Vista to ask me what to do, like do I want to open with the explorer, etc.  I tell it to skip the scan.  Then I try to copy files to the Kindle... if it completes, it takes a very long time to do so, usually transferring at less than 2 kbs.  If it completes, I am able to eject the device and all is well.  But often times I get some silly error like "Semifore timeout" and Vista is unable to continue.  And at this point I am usually able to eject, but sometimes not.

I have an XP laptop that I haven't tried yet... if I can get it to work properly there, then I can transfer my files to by thumb drive and load the Kindle from the laptop.  I haven't tried that yet.  I will get back with the results of that test.


----------



## pawnslinger

Okay, I finally freed my laptop from my daughter.  As I wrote before, I have Vista 64 Ultimate on my desktop and XP on the laptop.  The Kindle 2 does work on both computers, however it is very very slow on my desktop.

Here's the test, I copied about 20 txt files over to a Kingston thumb drive from my desktop.  It was copied to the thumb drive at 4-5 mbs.  Pretty snappy.  I took this and loaded the files onto my laptop and again very fast... slightly slower than the desktop, but still over 2 mbs.  Next I loaded the Kindle 2 onto 1 of the USB ports on the laptop.  Immediately XP recognized the Kindle 2 and said it was ready for use.  I copied the files from the laptop to the Kindle 2 at light speed... it seemed like it was so fast that I doubted that it really worked.  I ejected the Kindle 2 and couldn't find the files listed on the Home page - I began to panic.  I paged down and found them at the very bottom of the list.  Now, I have about 10 pages of files on my Home page, so I would have liked the new files to show at the top of the list... BUT they were there and it was free and pretty fast.

I guess I will be using my laptop to connect to the Kindle from now on.  Slightly cumbersome, but very workable.

Amazon: you guys need to get with the program and fix the problem with Vista.  Maybe Windows 7 will be a better fit.  It is poor marketing to be tied to an old OS.


----------



## Kathy

I bought 2 Dell laptops last year, one for me and one for my husband. I paid extra to have XP put on them. They sent the cds for Vista if I want to upgrade, but heard that their was a lot of problems. My daughter bought a laptop as well with Vista. When visiting her and trying to load screensavers on her K1, it was so much harder with Vista. Hopefully, the next release of Windows will be better.


----------



## geneven

FWIW, this same problem exists for Windows 7 RC. The solution is the same: don't use the tray thingie that tells you that you can eject your Kindle. Find the drive with Windows explorer, right click the drive and select Eject. Then the USB message on your kindle goes away and you can use it. This is a Kindle 2.


----------



## Bengal77

I had the same problem just a minute ago after charging with the USB part of the charger for the first time. I did some tinkering and got it to function correctly with vista. What you need to do is eject instead of just using the "safely remove hardware" feature on your toolbar. I did this using an up to date (as of 9/25/09) 32-bit Vista but it should work on the 64-bit in exactly the same way.


Solution:
Go to Start and click on computer. (This may also be on your desktop)

Find the drive that your kindle is using, it's probably called something like "Removable Drive: F" or it may be labeled "USB Mass Storage F)".

Right click on the correct drive icon and choose eject from the menu of options. You'll notice that there are options for Eject and Safely Remove because in Vista they are two separate actions.


----------



## angelad

Bengal77 said:


> I had the same problem just a minute ago after charging with the USB part of the charger for the first time. I did some tinkering and got it to function correctly with vista. What you need to do is eject instead of just using the "safely remove hardware" feature on your toolbar. I did this using an up to date (as of 9/25/09) 32-bit Vista but it should work on the 64-bit in exactly the same way.
> 
> Solution:
> Go to Start and click on computer. (This may also be on your desktop)
> 
> Find the drive that your kindle is using, it's probably called something like "Removable Drive: F" or it may be labeled "USB Mass Storage F)".
> 
> Right click on the correct drive icon and choose eject from the menu of options. You'll notice that there are options for Eject and Safely Remove because in Vista they are two separate actions.


My coworker had the exact same problem. I'm going to pass off your guide to him.


----------



## Joerg_Mosthaf

Just found this thread - I have got the same problem with an international Kindle 2 and Windows 7 home premium 64bit.
Using the "savely remove hardware" icon does not work, the Kindle stays in USB-Drive mode.
I didn't think to try "eject" in the explorer and will try that later.


----------



## suicidepact

I have a US K2 and haven't had problems ejecting it on Win 7 yet. I moved up from XP Pro and had no problems there, nor on OSX.  What firmware is your Kindle, Joerg?


----------



## Joerg_Mosthaf

I updated it to 2.3
But as I said, I haven't tried ejecting in Explorer yet. I was just using the "safely disconnect" tray icon.


----------



## suicidepact

Give it a try and let us know how it goes. There is a Windows app called "USB Safely Eject" or some such thing that is a pay app that I've tried before that has worked well that might help. I'll try to find it. Like I said it is a pay app and does use system resources (it auto starts with Windows) but it might help.

EDIT- It's called USB Safely Eject and can be found here: http://safelyremove.com/


----------



## oganki

Have the same problem as OP on Windows 7 Ultimate 32-Bit.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I've had no problems with my DX using Win 7 32 bit Home Premium.


----------



## Tom Diego

I just got my Kindle 2i last Friday, updated it to 2.5.2 (automatically updated to 2.5.3) and noticed this problem right away.  I finally decided to search here and found this thread but I'm really disappointed that the problem that was first reported in February, 2009 still persists.

I'm running Vista Ultimate 32-bit on an HP laptop.  I keep my laptop up-to-date with the latest Microsoft Updates.  Using the "Safely Remove" icon in the system tray successfully ejects my Kindle (it no longer shows up in Windows Explorer) but the Kindle is not responsive and continues to display the "USB Drive Mode" screen.  I've been physically disconnecting the cable with no problem.  

I tried using the Windows Explorer eject method.  This works and the Kindle goes to the Home screen but the system tray icon still shows that it's connected, although I can no longer see it in Windows Explorer.  When I manually disconnect the Kindle, the system responds with an sound indicating that something has been removed.

I decided to update this thread in case newer Kindle owners have this problem.  Apparently Amazon has not been working on a fix.  But since Vista is now "last gen" there probably won't be a fix.


----------



## Pushka

I found this issue when I was applying the most recent font hacks.  The eject solution (xp) does not work when applying the font hack, but will work for every other action I might do for the kindle (and other external devices) as long as it doesnt involve that font hack.

If you are a calibre user, ejecting the kindle from within calibre works very well.


----------



## Tom Diego

Pushka said:


> If you are a calibre user, ejecting the kindle from within calibre works very well.


Not with Vista, at least in my experience. Calibre will eject the Kindle and the "Safely Remove" icon disappears from the system tray but the Kindle stays on the USB screen and is non-responsive until you remove the USB cable.


----------



## Pushka

I havent heard anything good about vista!    Seems to 'break' all the rules.


----------



## Toby

Windows 7 here & same problem, but now with my new KDXG. I will try again tomorrow with the suggestions that I've been reading here. I never had this problem with my K1 or K2.


----------



## Pushka

I am having trouble now with the computer even recognising the kindle, yet calibre picks it up.  Go figure.


----------



## Toby

It works! Thank you everyone here. I plugged in the kindle & something popped up, kindlewise. I clicked on that. It showed my kindle, like you see when you are going to update the software yourself. I checked out the documents. Yep. There's my books.  Then I decided to right click on the kindle & I saw a list. On the list was "ejec"t. I did that. The USB disappeared on my kindle & I can now see my home page again.
      I had also used the toolbar to "remove this hard drive." I believe that we were taught to do this & it turns out that isn't what you are supposed to do.
      For some reason, when I did go on my computer to START & then the area with the Kindle hardrive icon, I had right clicked on the kindle icon, but it did not work the other day. I'm glad it finally works & hope it continues to work. 
        Next, converting PDF's for my new KDXG.


----------



## Vicki G.

Heather, I haven't read this entire post so forgive me if I'm jumping the gun.. and wrongly too.  I have Vista as well and this is what I've found.  

I normally eject everything with the icon on the task bar but that won't "release" your Kindle.  So go to My Computer and click on the drive of your Kindle there.  It will come up (at the top of the screen) with several items, one of which is "eject".  Do it.  

Hope that helps.

Vicki


----------



## Toby

I did it again tonight. Plugged & Kindle - didn't work right, USB showing on kindle. It said to unplug & replug. I did & it worked, but something is not right. I would say that I think it's Windows 7 & drivers, but why didn't have a problem with my US K2 & my same laptop & Windows 7? I was feeling better yesterday when it worked. Now, I feel very uneasy with it not working right.


----------



## identicaltriplets

Well, I have Google Chrome, and I cannot eject or read my Kindle while charging. I am at a loss as to what to do. I have had my Kindle a week now.


----------



## NogDog

identicaltriplets said:


> Well, I have Google Chrome, and I cannot eject or read my Kindle while charging. I am at a loss as to what to do. I have had my Kindle a week now.


Can you not eject it via this method?


----------



## identicaltriplets

NogDog said:


> Can you not eject it via this method?


I couldn't find that but will look again and see. Thanks for the link!


----------



## Tom Diego

identicaltriplets said:


> Well, I have Google Chrome, and I cannot eject or read my Kindle while charging. I am at a loss as to what to do. I have had my Kindle a week now.


The fact that you mentioned Google Chrome makes me think that maybe you confused _Windows Explorer_ with _Internet Explorer_, which are two completely different programs. Windows Explorer is a file browser and Internet Explorer is a Web browser. This discussion is regarding Windows Explorer.


----------



## jhavard

I unplugged and looked it up in the user guide.  If you have Vista, you go to start, go to computer, right click on Kindle, click on eject.  When I did that it worked like a charm.  The Kindle went immediately to the User's guide and then I could do whatever I wanted to while it's plugged in charging.


----------



## JoysKindle

SOLUTION! OH YAY. You can't eject by right-clicking the icon in the task bar, this is "stopping" not "ejecting". You have to open your "My Computer" icon, right-click the Kindle icon, and choose "eject". I have a Kindle 2/3G and Vista, and this worked just fine. Right-clicking to "stop" the Kindle from the task bar resulted in the same problem everyone else posted.

Now you can PC charge while you read, enjoy!


----------



## Morf

I've seen the same behaviour as everybody else on Windows 7 (Eject works, Safely remove doesn't). It got me to thinking about why this is, so I went googling...

The first thing to understand is that Eject and Safely Remove are different. Eject is really designed for disks with removable media such as a DVD drive. If you had an external DVD drive, then eject would tell it to eject the disk but would leave the drive connected ready for a new disk to be inserted. Safely remove, however, would remove the whole DVD drive from your PC so you could unplug it (but would not in fact eject the disk from the drive).

It's explained here http://ask.metafilter.com/140547/What-is-the-difference-between-Eject-and-Safely-Remove-Hardware-in-Vista that safely remove simply flushes all the cache etc and removes the device from Windows *without telling the external device that this is happening* whereas Eject tells the external device to eject itself.

In addition to that, it appears that Microsoft changed the way Safely Remove works when they went from XP to Vista http://social.answers.microsoft.com/Forums/en/w7hardware/thread/b7a4317a-88ff-4684-9251-77cdd2898520 and http://support.microsoft.com/kb/2401954.

XP disabled the device when it had been safely removed, Vista (and Windows 7) performs a "Soft remove". This is apparently designed for devices that can charge from the USB port.

Presumably the Kindle sees both the "Eject" command and the "USB disable" as an instruction to come out of USB mode back into reading mode, but doesn't see the "Soft Remove" as such.

It is something that Amazon could probably change in the firmware, but they may not regard it as important enough, and from the looks of it there are many other devices such as MP3 players that have the same problem.

---------

The Microsoft article (http://support.microsoft.com/kb/2401954) actually includes a work-around!

Now, before you get too excited, a *VERY BIG WARNING!!!!*. As stated in the article, you have to really know what you are doing before you use this. Furthermore, the article makes it clear that the change could have undesired effects, and there is a note at the bottom which describes this as a "Fast Publish" article which basically means it could be wrong.

In the interests of KindleBoard, I tried it out. I couldn't get the Per-Device setting to work, but I did get the global setting to work and now when I safely remove my Kindle it goes to the reading screen.

Now I've tested that, and confirmed it works, and understood what is going on (a day without learning is a day wasted) I've removed the setting change and put everything back to normal.

This change feels like a very large sledgehammer to crack a very small nut, and I will just remember to use Eject rather than Safely Remove.


----------



## Elk

Excellent job, Morf!

I haven't had the issue on XP Pro machines or Vista, but it is great to know what is going on.


----------



## Russian Gun Kollector

To eject kindle while connected to USB and Vista, just go to *Computer* right-click on *Kindle* folder, and choose *Eject*. Kindle will go to home page. 

:Sorry: I just noticed two posts above someone had already solved this problem... I'm such a doofus.


----------



## splashscuba

Never been able to use whilst usb charging. Ejecting via the "safely remove hardware" never worked. Tried via explorer and voila, I can now use my knidle whilst charging. I've the latest gen 3G Kindle and a netbook running Win7. Thanks to those who suggested this fix.


----------



## BristolDave

I'm using Windows 7 Home Premium. My Kindle will not eject from Windows Explorer no matter how many times I try.


----------



## joane

I HAD THE SAME PROBLEM BUT THEN I READ THE USERS GUIDE CAREFULY AND IT WORKED! YOU JUST HAVE TO EJECT IT FROM START-COMPUTER-RIGHT BUTTON ON KINDLE ICON AND EJECT AND VOILA!!!!

HAPPY READING


----------



## kidwgm

JoysKindle said:


> SOLUTION! OH YAY. You can't eject by right-clicking the icon in the task bar, this is "stopping" not "ejecting". You have to open your "My Computer" icon, right-click the Kindle icon, and choose "eject". I have a Kindle 2/3G and Vista, and this worked just fine. Right-clicking to "stop" the Kindle from the task bar resulted in the same problem everyone else posted.
> 
> Now you can PC charge while you read, enjoy!


Thank you! I just got my Kindle 3 and this was frustrating me to no end. Partly because I needed to charge it out of the box but I still wanted to play with my new toy. Thanks again.


----------



## Nibiru2012

Just received my Kindle 3 WiFi today.  Getting to know it is a "little" challenging for sure.

Couldn't figure out how to read whilst connected to the computer so since I joined this forum a few weeks ago in anticipation of my new Kindle I thought I would explore via the Search bar and I found my answer.  

Thanks Y'all for the handy tips!  It's appreciated!

Nibiru2012


----------



## Sandra Ann

Just go to the desktop and click on the Kindle icon.  Then click on File on the top left and go down to 'Eject Kindle' and click there.
The icon should disappear and the Kindle becomes ready to read.


----------



## eduardojuan

Following the instructions to keep using Kindle while charging via USB just does not work.  I run Windows 7 Ultimate.  Any suggestions besides what the Kindle screen says I should do?


----------



## Morf

Are you definitely using My Computer...Eject as explained above? Using "Safely Remove Hardware" from the task bar does not work.



JoysKindle said:


> SOLUTION! OH YAY. You can't eject by right-clicking the icon in the task bar, this is "stopping" not "ejecting". You have to open your "My Computer" icon, right-click the Kindle icon, and choose "eject". I have a Kindle 2/3G and Vista, and this worked just fine. Right-clicking to "stop" the Kindle from the task bar resulted in the same problem everyone else posted.
> 
> Now you can PC charge while you read, enjoy!


----------



## Jeff

eduardojuan said:


> Following the instructions to keep using Kindle while charging via USB just does not work. I run Windows 7 Ultimate. Any suggestions besides what the Kindle screen says I should do?


I'm running Windows 7 Ultimate and it works for me.


----------



## magz

thank you mlkri   ! got my first kindle today - and I had the same problem! your fix works.  I have windows 7.


----------



## gillashley

Reply 16 on the safely ejecting my KIndle debate worked for me. Thank you!!


----------

